# HCC Punta Mita



## saluki (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like HCC has closed on the Punta Mita property. It has officially been added as a "new destination" on their site. It's 3500 sq. feet, 4BR & 4.5 baths.

Sounds quite nice:

http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Punta_Mita.asp

Does anyone know exactly where it's located? I found this map:

http://www.punta-mitaproperties.com/map_location.htm


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 17, 2007)

good to know.

 OBX has been pending furnishings for more than 4 weeks now. how long is it usually?
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=383530&postcount=2

the Punta Mita home does not seem to be in any of the developments on that map. maybe its off the area the map covers?  ("10 minutes from Four Seasons")

the map also doesnt include some other developments that are definitely "punta mita / bay of banderas" area. like la playa estates. http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=386508&postcount=22

tried googling ' punta mita 4 bedrooms "3500 square feet" ' and got nothing.


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 17, 2007)

*Punta de Mita*

This property looks beautiful.  We have not been out that far yet, but  plan to get out that way this October, while at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 23, 2007)

another more detailed Punta Mita map >
http://www.puntademita-realestate.com/masterplan.htm


----------



## Bourne (Oct 12, 2007)

The property is in La Playa Estates.

The home may not be the same but this link will give you a good idea of what to expect. 

http://www.lapuntarealty.com/casadelasflores/index.htm


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 12, 2007)

uh not really. those are the beachfront. IIRC the one you linked (that i linked earlier) is a 4BR and PE's is 3BR. 

didnt you link pics of HCC's earlier? yeah >


Bourne said:


> http://www.highcountryclub.com/pdf/newsletter/0907_newsletter.pdf
> 
> Check out the photos at the end of the document...



not very attractive to me, no view from ground floor, small pool. but PE did either get a deal or pay slightly more. its just too bad IMHO that HCC got the deals on the properties they did. id be more impressed by ski-in/ski-out and beachfront etc.

discussed PE's and la playa with LTTravel here in posts 20>26
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54257


----------



## Bourne (Oct 12, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> uh not really. those are the beachfront. IIRC the one you linked (that i linked earlier) is a 4BR and PE's is 3BR.
> 
> didnt you link pics of HCC's earlier? yeah >
> 
> ...





HCC's unit *IS* a 4Br Beachfront with the infinity pool. PE has the 3 Br.

By the way, it is available for booking online even though it has not been officially released yet.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 12, 2007)

then why are the pictures in the HCC newsletter of a crappy hillside unit 

if youre correct, i really look forward to the actual pics.


----------



## saluki (Oct 12, 2007)

Bourne said:


> HCC's unit *IS* a 4Br Beachfront with the infinity pool. PE has the 3 Br.
> 
> By the way, it is available for booking online even though it has not been officially released yet.



Bourne-

That sounds fantastic. The HCC description says that it is a "short stroll to the beach". Do you know how short that stroll is? Sounds like it might not quite make the TravelGuy beachfront scale of hitting the ocean with a flip-flop from the balcony.

The HCC description actually reads: "It’s a short stroll to the beach and clubhouse, where you can cool down in the infinity pool". To me, that reads that the villa does not have it's own pool, but shares one at the clubhouse. Not that that's necessarily a bad thing as you probably get a much larger & nicer pool that way. Someone needs to get that first Punta Mita trip report going.


----------



## travelguy (Oct 14, 2007)

*High Country Club - La Playa Estates*



Kagehitokiri said:


> then why are the pictures in the HCC newsletter of a crappy hillside unit



Uh ... NOT "crappy".

Info on the High Country Club property:

Name: La Playa Estates 
Address: Condominios La Playa Estates
Calle Gaviotas No: 11
Costa Banderas, Nayarit, MEX 63732  

Size:  3,500 Square Feet  
Bedrooms: 4 (all with King beds)
Baths: 4.5 
Floors: 2 

Highlights:
Private Pool with Bar
Natural Wood Pizza Oven
Outside Showers
Access to one of the best beaches in the bay of Banderas.
Workout Facilities located inside the gated community.
Clubhouse for gated community available nearby with an additional pool and kitchen.

Entry Floor:
Kitchen
Dining Room
Terrace
Living Room
Adjacent Half Bath
Master Bedroom #1 
King Size Bed with Attached Full Bath (inside and outside showers, jetted tub, and double sinks)

Lower Floor:
Large Patio with Private Pool and Bar
Master Bedroom #2
King Size Bed with Attached Full Bath (inside and ousted showers and double sinks)
Bedroom #3
King Size Bed with Attached Full Bath 
Bedroom #4
King Size Bed with Attached Full Bath

Double attached garage with multiple visitor parking spaces


LA PLAYA ESTATES

"In addition to its superb location along a two-mile stretch of soft, sandy beach on one of the most beautiful bays in the world, La Playa Estates is set off from the rest by its privacy and the kind of deliberately tranquil lifestyle it promotes. A haven for those who appreciate the slow pace of the warm tropics and can afford the luxury of excellence in construction, finishings and services, this exclusive development consists of seven beachfront estate homes and 19 well-appointed oceanview homes. The beachfront homes feature their own private pools, unique floor plans, spectacular views and direct beach access. The oceanview homes are built on two elevated terraces, so that nothing comes between the beholder and the ravishing vista of the bay. Exclusive for 26 owners, the beach clubhouse and spa building features a meandering infinity pool with built-in sun lounges, swim-up bar and facilities for entertaining large groups. For those more actively inclined, there are a tennis court and a paddle ball court."

The High Country Club unit has it's own pool so you could ascertain that it's oceanfront per the previous development description.  At worst, it's an exclusive and luxurious oceanview home.  I think I'll have to book at trip to this home to check it out and I'll report back! 




saluki said:


> The HCC description says that it is a "short stroll to the beach". Do you know how short that stroll is? Sounds like it might not quite make the TravelGuy beachfront scale of hitting the ocean with a flip-flop from the balcony.



OK, if we're going to use the official TravelGuy "oceanfront property test" then let's get it correct.  It's a _Beach Chair_ not a _Flip-Flop_!  This is important because a beach chair has more weight and is less affected by wind currents.  Example - imagine trying to throw a flip-flop into the ocean breezes at the North Shore of Oahu!  My oceanfront and ski-in/ski-out tests have been methodically perfected over years of travel so let's not change them on a whim.  

F.Y.I. - It's throw a _Ski-Boot _for ski-in/ski-out!


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 14, 2007)

Check out MLS 11983, second listing on this page: http://www.puertovallartabestrealestate.com/OUR_LISTINGS/page_1692482.html

Ted


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 14, 2007)

if HCC's is actually beachfront like PE's is, i will be impressed.

the pictures in the newsletter have absolutely no appeal for me personally.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 14, 2007)

La Playa Estates has two kind of properties. Based on details provided, HCC's property is the oceanview one as it is has a bi-level construction. 

Again, it is the beachfront homes that have outdoor showers and outside kitchen. 



Added later: PE property is beachfront and bi-level.

Totally 

Please disregard any opinion that I may have presented in the thread.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 23, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> if HCC's is actually beachfront like PE's is, i will be impressed.
> 
> the pictures in the newsletter have absolutely no appeal for me personally.



Neither HCC or PE are beachfront...the photo on PEs web site shows the community pool on the beach.


----------



## GOLFNBEACH (Oct 23, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Neither HCC or PE are beachfront...the photo on PEs web site shows the community pool on the beach.



THe PE website shows ocean views from the master bedroom, living room and patio.  The pics on the HCC website don't provide any indication of view.  HCC shoud hire a better photographer.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like he was a good photographer ... told not to show anything that would indicate it was not on the beachfront.  

Brian



GOLFNBEACH said:


> THe PE website shows ocean views from the master bedroom, living room and patio. The pics on the HCC website don't provide any indication of view. HCC shoud hire a better photographer.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 23, 2007)

GOLFNBEACH said:


> THe PE website shows ocean views from the master bedroom, living room and patio.  The pics on the HCC website don't provide any indication of view.  HCC shoud hire a better photographer.



Though the PE photos are ocean view, they are not ocean front as displayed in the link http://www.lapuntarealty.com/casadelasflores/index.htm

HCC also has same views from the patio. However, the photographer chose not to include the water in bedroom photos. 

I am 95% sure that HCC and PE's unit are of a similar kind. 

Also, Bill is correct in stating that te pool in PE's site is the club pool. 

Think about it, if HCC and PE's properties were anything like the one on LaPunta Realty website, you would see a lot more oceanfront photos.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 23, 2007)

looking at this link made me wonder how 'safe' it is.  The location looks a little remote but fully accessable from the water for anyone who might wander by.  

Some DC's are actually like private home, not gated resort locations, which also makes me wonder some about security.  I housesat a home in Ft. Lauderdale's Las Olas Isles a few years back, for 2 weeks, and one night we had an attempted break in which everyone in my family still remembers as quite upsetting.  I assume there would be less security concerns in a Ritz Carlton Club environment, for example.

Any thoughts?

Brian


----------



## Bourne (Oct 23, 2007)

If the area is safe for Four Seasons, it is safe for HCC.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 23, 2007)

Bourne said:


> If the area is safe for Four Seasons, it is safe for HCC.



There is also a Four Seasons there....the peninsula area is probably very safe, but I have never been to this location. I think it is a large gated golf community with many high end properties.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Oct 24, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I don't think the PE and HCC homes are in the Punta Mita Resort, which is home to the Four Seasons and the St. Regis opening in mid 2008.  It still may be very safe, but the Punta Mita Resort (www.puntamita.com.mx) is a separate gated resort.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 24, 2007)

TarheelTraveler said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think the PE and HCC homes are in the Punta Mita Resort, which is home to the Four Seasons and the St. Regis opening in mid 2008.  It still may be very safe, but the Punta Mita Resort (www.puntamita.com.mx) is a separate gated resort.



You are correct.

The HCC Punta Mita property is located in the gated community of La Playa Estates.  La Playa Estates is located within the gated resort of Rancho Banderas, which is approximately a 10 minute drive south of the Four Seasons Resort, in Punta De Mita by Banderas Bay.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 25, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> You are correct.
> 
> The HCC Punta Mita property is located in the gated community of La Playa Estates.  La Playa Estates is located within the gated resort of Rancho Banderas, which is approximately a 10 minute drive south of the Four Seasons Resort, in Punta De Mita by Banderas Bay.



Yes, the PE property is also in the same community.

I haven't been to either home (yet), but in reviewing the photos etc., it seems like the bottom line is that the HCC property is bigger (3500 sq ft & 4 bdrms vs. 3000 sq ft and 3 bdrms + den) but the PE property has better views (i.e. nice ocean views from family room, great room, dining room, 2 of the bedrooms, 2 terraces, and 2 balconies).  Furnishings look equally nice in both (in my opinion).  So with the option to choose between the two, I would choose the HCC property if we were travelling with another family (i.e. a party of 8) otherwise I would choose the PE property if we had a party of 6 or less.

Great to have choices!


----------

